# Newbie here



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

OK I did it! I just put a down payment on a 2014 diesel Cruze after a good many test drives of various cars. Got the new Blue Ray Metallic color, black leather and the 2LT convenience package plus navigation. Very excited about this purchase and can't wait for delivery next week. So now, tell me I did the right thing!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze! You came the right place. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

I can only speak for 8K miles but so far I would say you made an excellent decision! Plenty of power when you need it and the economy that most dream of! 
If you have questions, reach out to this forum and I'm sure someone with experience will gladly help you out. 
Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !
Only time will tell you for sure if you have done the right thing with your purchase .


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope you got a great deal on it if you bought it today. It's supposed to be the best day of the year to get the best price when buying a new car. According to TrueCar, the price on the Cruze Diesel is at it's best (lowest) price yet right now. You will be able to keep up on the latest Cruze Diesel news if you hang around here. Good Luck and Happy New Year.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

You can't do any better for a highway star.. 16000 miles and still very happy


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations on your purchase . Happy New Year!


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's a pic. Got a great deal with one they had on the lot. $3100 off MSRP.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats on the new car! 2200 miles on mine now, and I have no regrets. The added power and mileage over the gas version, which is already a great car, are well worth it.

I've been driving mine in temps as low as -29 F with zero problems. It starts like a champ even in those cold temps.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to the "club". I have 11,500 miles on mine and I love it more and more each time I drive it. If it keeps being problem free, it will very easily be the best car I have ever owned.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome and congrats! I have 37K on mine and have had no issues. It's a great car!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the forum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

You couldn't have made a better choice. I have friends with 3 Lexus vehicles and they are impressed with the build quality on my Cruze, not to mention the fuel mileage. We have right at 6k miles on this one and there have been no issues thus far. 

Worst thing is, I had to buy my Cruze at a dealership that couldn't get a quota for delivery of the TD Cruze, so bought mine outside the city. Tried to schedule the first free service and was surprised when the service writer said, "What do you mean, "diesel Cruze"?" He wasn't aware they made one...they're not that bright in Paris, TN. He called in the service manager who said, "Oh, yeah...we finally have one on order and it should be here soon"! He told the parts guy to order the Dexos2 and the filter for my service. So, with 12% left on my oil service meter, I'm waiting for delivery of the parts for my service. Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Loving the enthusiasm here. Keep it going!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ashokan1 said:


> Loving the enthusiasm here. Keep it going!!!


This is probably the best and friendliest forum I have ever been on.


----------

